

Fun with Toilet - sequoia
http://sequoia.github.com/blog/fun-with-toilet/

======
darcyparker
I like the idea of adding a little more style to the enlarged text.

I think the name of the app could use some work. (The Other Implementation's +
let => TOIlet makes logical sense after having it explained. But I would never
have guessed it was a replacement for FIGlet on first read.)

~~~
jbk
But then, it would miss the joke... All caca labs projects are of the same
kind: libcaca, libpipi, toilet, etc...

------
sequoia
I'd love to hear how people are using toilet!

~~~
Nursie
That's just so wrong...

(Looks like a really cool tool though, ssh login welcome messages spring to
mind :)

------
sequoia
This may not have been clear from the post, but I did not actually write
toilet. I just think it's neat and wanted to write a post show what it does
and help people get people started using it.

------
rmrfrmrf
'gay' filter? really?

~~~
thebooktocome
Rainbows and rainbow-colored text are frequently used as symbols of the LGBT
community. I don't consider this a pejorative use of the word.

------
levymetal
That image at the end reminds me of ZZT.

